# Opera Confessions



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Be honest. Which of us hasn't done this around a campfire?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

You hurt my ears!!! Amateur Wagner singing should be forbidden! A fitting penalty would to burn this guy alive for real!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

You made me feel better about my flat catalogue song. It's never as excrutiating as this. And I only inflict it on the spider residing in my shower.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> You hurt my ears!!! Amateur Wagner singing should be forbidden! A fitting penalty would to burn this guy alive for real!


Oh god, I've been singing Siegfried's Hi-Ho's all day after watching that video I posted in the quiz thread. Thankfully I'm in Canada, far, far away from Almaviva!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> You hurt my ears!!! Amateur Wagner singing should be forbidden! A fitting penalty would to burn this guy alive for real!


The slow orchestral tempo only makes it all the more excruciating, doesn't it? :devil:


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok...I confess I do this at work I wait tables and hum the habanera. I havn't come across any opera fans yet but just about everybody's heard it before, so I get to act smart when they ask me what its called.  I've also found that humming the more well known stuff gets me better tips!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

amfortas said:


> Be honest. Which of us hasn't done this around a campfire?


Wasn't this same guy recently heard in another video massacring Mozart?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Ok...I confess I do this at work I wait tables and hum the habanera. I havn't come across any opera fans yet but just about everybody's heard it before, so I get to act smart when they ask me what its called.  I've also found that humming the more well known stuff gets me better tips!


What? You mean humming Lulu's death scene doesn't rake in the big bucks?


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Opera confessions: OK, I thought this was going to be something like this confession: I'm not really interested in listening to old recordings/watching DVDs of old performances, even from the time when I first was interested in opera (1970s). Respect for the past, yes, but I'm all about hearing folks who are active/coming up now. I'm only saying this in case there is anyone else out there like me.

From my time here and on parterre I believe I am the only one. I don't mean to offend anyone, it's just 'the way I roll'.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> ... Respect for the past, yes, but I'm all about hearing folks who are active/coming up now ...


I feel exactly the same.

When I see live opera I get fed up of hearing people blah blah blah - ing on about who they saw 30 years ago & how _Johnnie Xxxx_ got 27 curtain calls.

They pay all that money & don't seem very interested in the talent & artistry of who they see today.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine's a little different.

I confess that I don't know as much about singers of the past as I feel I *should.* Some of the people here can speak so knowledgably about performers of earlier eras, it makes me wish I were better informed about that aspect of opera history.

But as long as I keep coming here, I can learn more!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I feel exactly the same.
> 
> When I see live opera I get fed up of hearing people blah blah blah - ing on about who they saw 30 years ago & how _Johnnie Xxxx_ got 27 curtain calls.
> 
> They pay all that money & don't seem very interested in the talent & artistry of who they see today.


I'm with Frafra and Annie. I can't get past the sound quality of older recordings and I'm also not sure I like the "style" of some more historical singers - particularly canary-style sopranos make me want to giggle.

OK, now lynch me.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I'm with Frafra and Annie. I can't get past the sound quality of older recordings and I'm also not sure I like the "style" of some more historical singers - particularly canary-style sopranos make me want to giggle.
> 
> OK, now lynch me.


Okie dokie!


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

What, how on earth couldn't he get someone shouting "Zurück vom Ring" out of all those people?

I do this all the time, sometimes even when no fire is around... but at least I'm female and can sing. 

Although - guilty - I do try bass arias sometimes. 

I can do tenor quite well though. I looooove singing Vere's arias. Very comfortable range, and it just ASKS for over-the-top acting!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Opera confessions? OK, folks, hear hear, this is really juicy. I'll confess to something you would NEVER have realized about me. Scroll down for rather exciting news!

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

OK, here goes:

I love Anna Netrebko's boobs!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Opera confessions? OK, folks, hear hear, this is really juicy. I'll confess to something you would NEVER have realized about me. Scroll down for rather exciting news!
> 
> OK, here goes:
> 
> I love Anna Netrebko's boobs!


I would have never guessed . . . :lol:


----------

